# Ogólne > Badania >  Prośba o interpretacje wyników

## Nie zarejestrowany

WynikTK kręgosłupa lędźwiowego 
Miernie nasilone zmiany zwyrodnieniowo-wytwórcze na trzonach kręgów lędźwiowych, spłycona lordoza lędźwiowa 
Degeneracja krążka międzykręgowego L4-L5 z obniżeniem wysokości 

Ekstruzja tylno-lewoboczna krążka międzykręgowego L4-L5 do 7,8 mm, z uciskiem na worek oponowy, częściowe zwężenie otworów międzykręgowych i lewego zachyłka bocznego
Poza tym bez cech przepukliny krążków międzykręgowych  do kanału kręgowego i otworów międzykręgowych 


Proszę o rozjaśnienie mi tego wyniku.

----------

